# multiple incisional hernias with mesh



## mkbillr (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,

I need some help on a case.  Our patient had mulitiple (5) incisional hernias which were repaired with patches.  There was one incision.  One hernia was incarcerated(repaired with mesh).  Two were connected by incision into one defect and patched.  The other 2 were also repaired by mesh, individually.  After all repairs were done, the surgeon used a larger piece of mesh on top of all the repairs due to weakness in the abdominal wall, to avoid recurrent hernias.  How would you code this?  Please help!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 18, 2011)

*Please post the operative note*

*For an accurate response to surgical coding questions, please post the scrubbed operative note.*

In general, I would say that if you had only one incision for the repair then you will be using one code.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## asasands (Mar 24, 2011)

When I have multiple hernia repairs-I usually add a mod. 22 and add extra to the charge.  I also paper claim it and send the operative report.

Stacey

CPC


----------

